# Impressive Audi RS 4 Sedan (B8) Renders from CarSpyShots



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found (via http://www.audiblog.nl) two new renders of the next-generation B8 RS 4 in sedan form. The shots were originally posted in a thread over at CarSpyShots (http://www.carspyshots.net) and are quite convincing but obviously renders.

Our own intel tells us RS 4 will be Avant only. The business model for the last B7 RS 4 sedan included the USA as part of the business case and the existing RS 5 will steal most of any market there is for a sedan including the North American unofficial confirmation that the RS 5 is US-bound. Still, it's cool to see a sedan live and in living pixels.

Our own sources inside Audi tell us the RS 4 will be Avant only and share the same drivetrain as the RS 5. Interestingly, the lateness of the RS 4 to market makes us think the car will have to wait until the 2013-ish facelift of the car.










Read the original post after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

